# Family Safety



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

I searched but couldn't find what I was looking forward as far as "Family Safety". I have a 11 month old son and a wife. We both own and carry firearms. I'm looking for tips, practices and ideas. I know this can be a broad category. Thank you.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sounds like you've got a start on on it by you and your wife owning and carrying a firearm. My question is, are they just kept handy or do you carry concealed? Either way, my suggestion is to train regularly with them, not just shoot a box of ammo every now and then to hear them go bang. I mean training that replicates the stresses and challenges of a violent encounter. That can either be classes, competition like IDPA, or other realistic opportunities.

And please, for God's sake and your son's, please properly secure your firearms.
Don't be one of those folks that state "I didn't think he could get to my pistol"... We don't want you you be one of them.

Safety starts at home, and you're ahead of the game by asking. There's some pretty smart folks here with a lot of experience, and who will help you all they can. Good luck, and be safe...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you narrow down the focus a bit? Are you thinking about firearms, prepping in general, specific areas?


----------



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

We currently cc and safely store our firearms. We go to the range as much as possible and a few times a year we go to my dad's property to run drills. Some of my main concerns are carjacking, riots, my wife is going to tech at night.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Beacon - Welcome to the PS Forum, how do you eat an elephant?


1 bite at a time.

You, and hopefully your wife, have taken the first steps, opening your eyes and beginning the journey. Don't stress because there are so, so many things to take into consideration. Begin to methodically plan and implement that plan to become more and more prepared for what life can throw at you.

Use the "search" feature at the top left-hand of every page on this forum, to find topics that are of interest to you. Read through some of the insights that have already been posted and continue to ask relevant questions.

For now, continue to build the mind-set that you will be an over-comer, not a victim. Continue to train and add supplies, build your relationships and be persistent. Start by squaring away first, 3 days of "beans, bullets and band-aids, then 3 weeks of the 3b's, 3 months, 6 months . . .

My daily go-to site is survivalblog.com read it every day and also read the archives, it is the most comprehensive accumulation of preparations knowledge that I know of.

How was that last bite? Here's the next one. Enjoy and good health!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Practice,Practice,Practice*

Like just stated to your posting or question, safety first , and never assume anything especially with a child in the house or visiting ones, keep that weapon lock and away from little hands and sometimes big hands too.
Gun and Shooting Accidents
http://pediatrics.about.com/od/safety/a/gun-accidents.htm


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Beacon said:


> I searched but couldn't find what I was looking forward as far as "Family Safety". I have a 11 month old son and a wife. We both own and carry firearms. I'm looking for tips, practices and ideas. I know this can be a broad category. Thank you.


the prime reason nothing comes up on a "Family Safety" search is because it's literally the definition of prepping .... not alot of people get into prepping as a solo and individualist endeavor - keeping the "family" safe under any situation is usually the motivator ....


----------



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

bigg777 said:


> Beacon - Welcome to the PS Forum, how do you eat an elephant?
> 
> 1 bite at a time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bigg that's reassuring. Sometimes I get anxious thinking about today's world


----------



## Northern-Lights (Aug 25, 2013)

Beacon said:


> Thanks Bigg that's reassuring. Sometimes I get anxious thinking about today's world


Being "anxious" is ok.....but don't worry. Think of one thing that can go wrong....then take some actions to make that scenerio either not happen, or with lesser consequences.

Then....take the next bite, think of another scenerio and do the same thing again.

What "bad things" can happen in your area? Floods? Tornadoes? Earthquakes? Ice Storms? Power out?

Having food, medicine, ability to heat your home, cook food and keep everyone safe and secure is prepping. The fact that you are aware and "anxious" is good. It means your eyes are open.

Don't forget faith. God is still alive and there for all of us who call on Him.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Beacon said:


> I searched but couldn't find what I was looking forward as far as "Family Safety". I have a 11 month old son and a wife. We both own and carry firearms. I'm looking for tips, practices and ideas. I know this can be a broad category. Thank you.


Are you the major bread winner? If yes then term life insurance naming your wife as beneficiary.

Are you living from paycheck to paycheck. STOP DOING THAT!

Postpone the new HDTV, the vacation paid by credit card debt and the new vehicle. Use up and wear out before replacing.

Open an emergency money account. Goal is to have one week of your combined income in savings. Then expanding that to a month and then a minimum of 6 months income.

Food. One week worth of canned and dry food, then expanding that upward.

Pay off all debt. I was amazed how eliminating debt reduced unproductive conflict with the wife.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

One thing you should do, since you and your wife carry, is to build a small "blowout kit" for each of you to keep on yourself or at least close at hand. Nothing fancy, some type of tourniquet, clotting agent like Celox or Quikclot, guaze, a small length of duct tape, a couple of tampons, and a couple of latex gloves. There is plenty of reliable info on the net so that you know the basics of treating a gunshot wound if you look around. If you have access to any gunshot trauma training, take advantage of it if you can. Even if you don't know how to use it, someone coming to you aid might, so it could save your life.

Then, build, not buy, a comprehensive first aid kit for your house and each vehicle y'all drive. Start out with the basics, and then add to them as you can. Include any vital medications that you might take. Attend any Red Cross basic first aid courses or others that you can. 

If you have a bugout or get home bag, they should also have a first aid kit. Make sure that they have blister treatments. If you need those bags, not being able to walk because of blisters could be catastrophic.

Having adequate first aid supplies is very important to your families safety, and how to apply first aid is invaluable.


----------



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

I am currently implementing all of this and will add what I haven't. Thanks


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

As far as IDPA goes, I would not seek out a gun game in lieu of actual training. If a person likes the sport and wants to be good at the game, I get it. If a person wants to learn about armed self defense I would suggest fighting pistol, defensive pistol or whatever they call it now a days. Its all about the mindset and strategics.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

As others have stated, IDPA.
I've been shooting for 30+ years and am a former USCG Boarding Officer Taclet qualified. IDPA is exactly the type of training you are looking for. But remember, your more likely to have financial issues, child sickness issues (the normal type not major stuff) and natural disasters. Save money, buy a pressure caner so you'll always have tasty meats and veggies, and be prepared for mother nature. Another good coice is an EMT class for emergency medical issue. You'll be surprised how often you'll use that training. The rest is in god's hand sir.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wikkador said:


> As far as IDPA goes, I would not seek out a gun game in lieu of actual training. If a person likes the sport and wants to be good at the game, I get it. If a person wants to learn about armed self defense I would suggest fighting pistol, defensive pistol or whatever they call it now a days. Its all about the mindset and strategics.


I'm going to agree with you that IDPA or any other similar sport does not replace quality training from subject matter experts. As someone who has been to many training classes though, some are good and some are not. Cost is not an indicator of quality of instruction either. Some instruction may even dangerous in the long run, if the person running the course doesn't really have the knowledge or experience and the person attending the class doesn't have a level of experience to recognize it.

IDPA does very well in supplementing quality training and keeping pistol skills sharp. Since it is scenario based, it also helps to develop critical problem solving and thinking skills under pressure. The cost is minimal to participate, especially when compared to what a class taught by knowledgeable instructors will set you back for.

If you want to play the game, that's fine, but you don't have to. You can use it effectively to hone your pistol skills and it certainly makes a difference when you go to a class that is founded in sound principles and theory.


----------



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

I researched IDPA in my area today. I see listings for the competition events but that's all I saw. I'm working on buying a pressure caner. I am interested taking first aid classes when i can afford them, for now i study with my wife who is going through clinicals to become a Nurse. My wife and I are also looking for practical edc IFAKs. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

I know this may not be the appropriate place to post this sub question.....My apologies in advance... I have been a hard worker since I was young. thanks to the morals and values instilled in me by my father. I worked my way into management at a young age and have since held various positions in management. Since marriage and the birth of my first child, I find myself desiring more time with my family. Who doesn't? My father owned his own business when I was a teen and i enjoyed the whole experience. I understand the risk, responsibilities, and stress that comes with being self employed. I already pay out of pocket for health care so that isn't an issue either. Anyways.... I was wondering if anyone had any self employment ideas. Being that we are talking about family safety i felt it could be relevant by choosing examples that would be more resilient to our plagued economy. Thanks again.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

IDPA and USPSA are great ways to develop the skills that are taught in a Defensive Handgun class. Our range has IDPA or USPSA competitions at least three times a month but they only have the Defensive Handgun class three times a year. Another thing you might consider is an IDPA qualification shoot. This is basically a practice session but usually with far fewer people attending so you get to shoot more.

I have attended shooting classes from Tiger McKee and Massad Ayoob, two of the highly rated handgun instructors in the country, yet I get top quality instruction from my local range at a quarter of the cost.

The original post was about family safety. I'm unsure why pressure cookers are part of this discussion but let me just say this. Your preps should be balanced. Don't spend all your money on guns, ammo, and gun training at the expense of food, equipment, and non-gun training. The reverse is true also. If you have seven years worth of food, a cannery, and a ton of medical training and no way to protect yourself and your assets you could lose everything and everyone. Also you can't eat bullets. Well, not more than one. Remember, it is "beans bullets, and bandaids", not beans then bullets then bandaids.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I knew a guy once who could demonstrate near perfect JKD forms and to watch him you would think him a master in the art. Unfortunately, the man could not spar and lost nearly every match. Having it explained to me went something like this: the difference between fighting and dancing is mindset, tactics and strategics. 

That will make sense to some and to others it wont.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Beacon, when you go the the IDPA website, you can look for a club (range) close to you by searching the clubs header. Most have what are called club matches, which aren't listed in the sanctioned matches search. 

Club matches are low keyed, scaled down matches to give people a chance to shoot IDPA without the pressures of a tiered match. If you need help finding a club, pm me and I'll be happy to help you out. Generally, you can get do overs on a stage, the "rules" are relaxed a bit (except for safety) and the other shooters will be happy to give you advice and pointers.

As far as getting medical training, your wife is going to be invaluable! But remember, build, don't buy your IFAKs, not only do you save money by doing so, you can also select what you need. Think small and minimal for what you carry everyday. Scale up your kits that ride in your cars, then up again for your home first aid, and then again for a bug out medical kit.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The VERY FIRST thing that comes into my mind when you mention family safety is practicing "situational awareness".

Be aware of who is around you at all times.

Know how to get to the exits quickly.

Avoid shadows, blind areas, alleys, and walking near places when people can jump out at you. Avoid all unfamiliar places at night. Keep a small AAA powered CREE LED flashlight on you 100% of the time. 

Walk with your hand "on the ready" near your weapon anytime you exit the vehicle on the way into the store, and on your way back to your vehicle.

Lock your home, even when you are home. Same with your car.


----------



## Beacon (Jul 15, 2015)

LincTex said:


> Keep a small AAA powered CREE LED flashlight on you 100% of the time.


 that's funny. Just bought a new tatical flashlight 2 days ago. Been carrying ever since. Thanks for the tips


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I prefer the kind that use a single AAA since they are so small. 
Easily held in the mouth, while keeping the hands free.....
Yet so much smaller and easier to take with you "everywhere you go" than a headlamp.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I had three pouches sewn into my vest pocket. Two of them hold flashlights.


----------

